# Screen display warped



## rosie b (Dec 8, 2006)

The screen on my IMac osx 10.28 becomes warped when inactive. Every file on the display is duplicated, like a shadow replica and is impossible to read. If I keep it activated for some hours, (getting longer), screen eventually clears, but when I switch off and on again whole process starts again. Otherwise computer seems to be working well. Please help as the screen on the Imac is combined with hard drive and cannot be replaced with another monitor. Thanks


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

*First I would like to say sorry to the rest of the forum users for BUMPing this old post.*

Secondly I would like to solve you problem by telling you that you have a Degaussing problem...(you need to get rid of the static on your computer screen but you cant)the way to fix it would be to move your iMac away from any electric device besides itself. (farther the better) secondly, get a de-gaussing wand online and use it on a daily (start up) basis. that should cure your problems if that is not the case than your iMacs monitor is dying (mine had the same problem)


----------



## rosie b (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for replying- I had given up on you. Had to get my hard drive moved to another old I mac and it is working fine for the moment. Will give that a try but have started saving for a new one since no-one took me up on hints at Christmas. Cheers


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

sorry about the long delay good sir, I understand your prediciment too well.


----------

